# Live transportation of horses to slaughter



## October (Jan 21, 2008)

I saw this on youtube:

http://youtube.com/watch?v=Tlaf43hpsvk

Well, a lot of the comments are things like, "omg how could people do that to horses? they're evil!" and the few that say otherwise get like a million thumbs down. So I'd rather state my opinion here (and plus, my comment had too many characters to post)

So what's your opinion on live transportation horse slaughter?

I'm not against horse slaughter. Sometimes it's the only way. Otherwise, the horses would just be kept in some random pasture, full of junk, without food and water. They'll end up like something you'd see on Animal Cops. My Silas was this way when I got him. And not every horse can be that lucky. If not for slaughter, there would be thousands of horses slowly dying. But live transport is cruel and terrible. A horses last days are terrifying. And just think, if one horse is scared, every horse in the barn is scared. So what would it be like here, where every horse is scared, and also feeding off all the other horses fear? I think that horses should be humanley killed, and then their bodies should be shipped. I felt like a monster typing that sentence (horses should be....killed, you'll never get comfortable saying that!) 

So... what do you guys think?


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I know you are new to the HF but we have had endless threads on this subject and most of them have ended up being locked. This is a very personal and "hot" topic here. I believe all of the horse slaughers have been closed in this country. The ones being transported are going to Canada and Mexico. Please be aware for anyone posting here it will be closely watched.


----------



## October (Jan 21, 2008)

Yes, thank you. It isn't easy to keep a topic like this "light" is it?


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

Not here.

Check out the other two topics in this section of the forum that have been locked.

Yes, transport in double decker trailers (or even just overcrowded stock trailers) is cruel. That is the issue that legislation ought to have addressed, rather than eliminating slaughter completely. Even live transportation, if carried out humanely, would have been acceptable. The thing is, how do you get the horses to a qualified kill plant if you can't transport them alive? How do you ensure the slaughtering process is both clean and humane?


----------



## Lc Performance Horses (May 3, 2008)

Transportation of livestock is not right. Thats why i am not against slaughter, i am against the transpotation with no feed water and vet treatment. Its much easier to slaughter close to the horses home and package and send the meat than it is to make them suffer. Whether it be cows, pigs, sheep, goats, horses, they should all be given the right to a quick regulated slaughter and then the suffering is short and done because it is an neccesary evil. With out it we would be over run and also guidelines are given and regulations are there to make the job quick in countries such as here in england, was in the USA, canada, etc, its the other ones that get kicks out of doing it and watching them suffer. Even though we still slaughter, we also still export livestock which really doesnt make sence!


----------

